# gcc e ISO C89

## nikolis

perche mi fa un sacco di tempo a compilare gcc, deve per forza adegguarsi a questa iso C89.....

```
mddeps.mk is unchanged

insn-constants.h is unchanged

insn-conditions.c is unchanged

tm-preds.h is unchanged

insn-preds.c is unchanged

/var/tmp/portage/gcc-4.1.1/work/gcc-4.1.1/gcc/config/i386/i386.md:19822: warning: string length '903' is greater than the length '509' ISO C89 compilers are required to support

/var/tmp/portage/gcc-4.1.1/work/gcc-4.1.1/gcc/config/i386/i386.md:7887: warning: string length '510' is greater than the length '509' ISO C89 compilers are required to support

insn-flags.h is unchanged

gencheck.h is unchanged

tree-check.h is unchanged

insn-config.h is unchanged

insn-codes.h is unchanged

insn-attr.h is unchanged

gcov-iov.h is unchanged

Automaton `pentium'

       48 NDFA states,            138 NDFA arcs

       48 DFA states,             138 DFA arcs

       20 minimal DFA states,      82 minimal DFA arcs

      273 all insns         17 insn equivalence classes

   88 transition comb vector els,   340 trans table els: use comb vect

   88 state alts comb vector els,   340 state alts table els: use comb vect

  340 min delay table els, compression factor 2

Automaton `pentium_fpu'

       80 NDFA states,            172 NDFA arcs

       80 DFA states,             172 DFA arcs

       75 minimal DFA states,     162 minimal DFA arcs

      273 all insns          8 insn equivalence classes

  164 transition comb vector els,   600 trans table els: use comb vect

  164 state alts comb vector els,   600 state alts table els: use comb vect

  600 min delay table els, compression factor 1

Automaton `ppro_decoder'

        4 NDFA states,             12 NDFA arcs

        4 DFA states,              12 DFA arcs

        4 minimal DFA states,      12 minimal DFA arcs

      273 all insns          4 insn equivalence classes

   13 transition comb vector els,    16 trans table els: use simple vect

   13 state alts comb vector els,    16 state alts table els: use simple vect

   16 min delay table els, compression factor 8

Automaton `ppro_core'

      105 NDFA states,            376 NDFA arcs

      105 DFA states,             376 DFA arcs

      105 minimal DFA states,     376 minimal DFA arcs

      273 all insns         13 insn equivalence classes

  481 transition comb vector els,  1365 trans table els: use comb vect

  481 state alts comb vector els,  1365 state alts table els: use comb vect

 1365 min delay table els, compression factor 1

Automaton `ppro_idiv'

       38 NDFA states,             79 NDFA arcs

       38 DFA states,              79 DFA arcs

       38 minimal DFA states,      79 minimal DFA arcs

      273 all insns          5 insn equivalence classes

   82 transition comb vector els,   190 trans table els: use simple vect

   82 state alts comb vector els,   190 state alts table els: use simple vect

  190 min delay table els, compression factor 1

Automaton `ppro_fdiv'

       38 NDFA states,             79 NDFA arcs

       38 DFA states,              79 DFA arcs

       38 minimal DFA states,      79 minimal DFA arcs

      273 all insns          5 insn equivalence classes

   82 transition comb vector els,   190 trans table els: use simple vect

   82 state alts comb vector els,   190 state alts table els: use simple vect

  190 min delay table els, compression factor 1

Automaton `ppro_load'

        3 NDFA states,              8 NDFA arcs

        3 DFA states,               8 DFA arcs

        3 minimal DFA states,       8 minimal DFA arcs

      273 all insns          4 insn equivalence classes

    9 transition comb vector els,    12 trans table els: use simple vect

    9 state alts comb vector els,    12 state alts table els: use simple vect

   12 min delay table els, compression factor 4

Automaton `ppro_store'

       16 NDFA states,             56 NDFA arcs

       16 DFA states,              56 DFA arcs

       11 minimal DFA states,      44 minimal DFA arcs

      273 all insns          7 insn equivalence classes

   51 transition comb vector els,    77 trans table els: use simple vect

   51 state alts comb vector els,    77 state alts table els: use simple vect

   77 min delay table els, compression factor 4

Automaton `k6_decoder'

        4 NDFA states,             11 NDFA arcs

        4 DFA states,              11 DFA arcs

        3 minimal DFA states,       9 minimal DFA arcs

      273 all insns          4 insn equivalence classes

   10 transition comb vector els,    12 trans table els: use simple vect

   10 state alts comb vector els,    12 state alts table els: use simple vect

   12 min delay table els, compression factor 8

Automaton `k6_load_unit'

       11 NDFA states,             24 NDFA arcs

       11 DFA states,              24 DFA arcs

       11 minimal DFA states,      24 minimal DFA arcs

      273 all insns          4 insn equivalence classes

   26 transition comb vector els,    44 trans table els: use simple vect

   26 state alts comb vector els,    44 state alts table els: use simple vect

   44 min delay table els, compression factor 2

Automaton `k6_store_unit'

       68 NDFA states,            233 NDFA arcs

       68 DFA states,             233 DFA arcs

       37 minimal DFA states,     126 minimal DFA arcs

      273 all insns          6 insn equivalence classes

  140 transition comb vector els,   222 trans table els: use simple vect

  140 state alts comb vector els,   222 state alts table els: use simple vect

  222 min delay table els, compression factor 1

Automaton `k6_integer_units'

      114 NDFA states,            396 NDFA arcs

      114 DFA states,             396 DFA arcs

      114 minimal DFA states,     396 minimal DFA arcs

      273 all insns         11 insn equivalence classes

  471 transition comb vector els,  1254 trans table els: use comb vect

  471 state alts comb vector els,  1254 state alts table els: use comb vect

 1254 min delay table els, compression factor 1

Automaton `k6_fpu_unit'

       58 NDFA states,            120 NDFA arcs

       58 DFA states,             120 DFA arcs

       57 minimal DFA states,     118 minimal DFA arcs

      273 all insns          5 insn equivalence classes

  120 transition comb vector els,   285 trans table els: use simple vect

  120 state alts comb vector els,   285 state alts table els: use simple vect

  285 min delay table els, compression factor 1

Automaton `k6_branch_unit'

        2 NDFA states,              5 NDFA arcs

        2 DFA states,               5 DFA arcs

        2 minimal DFA states,       5 minimal DFA arcs

      273 all insns          3 insn equivalence classes

    6 transition comb vector els,     6 trans table els: use simple vect

    6 state alts comb vector els,     6 state alts table els: use simple vect

    6 min delay table els, compression factor 8

Automaton `athlon'

      518 NDFA states,           1668 NDFA arcs

      518 DFA states,            1668 DFA arcs

       76 minimal DFA states,     328 minimal DFA arcs

      273 all insns         10 insn equivalence classes

  359 transition comb vector els,   760 trans table els: use simple vect

  359 state alts comb vector els,   760 state alts table els: use simple vect

  760 min delay table els, compression factor 2

Automaton `athlon_load'

      162 NDFA states,            855 NDFA arcs

      162 DFA states,             855 DFA arcs

      162 minimal DFA states,     855 minimal DFA arcs

      273 all insns         10 insn equivalence classes

 1047 transition comb vector els,  1620 trans table els: use simple vect

 1047 state alts comb vector els,  1620 state alts table els: use simple vect

 1620 min delay table els, compression factor 2

Automaton `athlon_mult'

       16 NDFA states,             48 NDFA arcs

       16 DFA states,              48 DFA arcs

       16 minimal DFA states,      48 minimal DFA arcs

      273 all insns          4 insn equivalence classes

   50 transition comb vector els,    64 trans table els: use simple vect

   50 state alts comb vector els,    64 state alts table els: use simple vect

   64 min delay table els, compression factor 2

Automaton `athlon_fp'

    15522 NDFA states,          99908 NDFA arcs

    15522 DFA states,           99908 DFA arcs

      463 minimal DFA states,    3038 minimal DFA arcs

      273 all insns         21 insn equivalence classes

 3057 transition comb vector els,  9723 trans table els: use comb vect

 3057 state alts comb vector els,  9723 state alts table els: use comb vect

 9723 min delay table els, compression factor 1

17533 all allocated states,     102661 all allocated arcs

32710 all allocated alternative states

 6256 all transition comb vector els, 16780 all trans table els

 6256 all state alts comb vector els, 16780 all state alts table els

16780 all min delay table els

    0 locked states num

  transformation: 0.017997, building DFA: 16.127551

  DFA minimization: 0.526921, making insn equivalence: 0.000000

 all automaton generation: 16.890432, output: 0.092985

insn-attrtab.c is unchanged

insn-emit.c is unchanged

/var/tmp/portage/gcc-4.1.1/work/gcc-4.1.1/gcc/config/i386/i386.md:18291: warning: operand 1 missing mode?

insn-recog.c is unchanged

  transformation: 0.012998, building DFA: 6.783967

  DFA minimization: 0.322952, making insn equivalence: 0.001000

 all automaton generation: 7.213904, output: 0.053991

insn-attrtab.c is unchanged

/var/tmp/portage/gcc-4.1.1/work/gcc-4.1.1/gcc/config/i386/i386.md: In function 'get_attr_memory':

/var/tmp/portage/gcc-4.1.1/work/gcc-4.1.1/gcc/config/i386/i386.md:287: error: invariant not recomputed when ADDR_EXPR changed

&<<< error >>>;

/var/tmp/portage/gcc-4.1.1/work/gcc-4.1.1/gcc/config/i386/i386.md:287: internal compiler error: verify_stmts failed

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.

make[2]: *** [insn-attrtab.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [stagefeedback_build] Error 2

make: *** [profiledbootstrap] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1543:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 938:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1252:   Called toolchain_src_compile

  toolchain.eclass, line 24:   Called gcc_src_compile

  toolchain.eclass, line 1530:   Called gcc_do_make

  toolchain.eclass, line 1404:   Called die

!!! emake failed with profiledbootstrap

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

----------

## randomaze

 *nikolis wrote:*   

> perche mi fa un sacco di tempo a compilare gcc, deve per forza adegguarsi a questa iso C89.....

 

La domanda é la prima o la seconda?

 *Quote:*   

> Please submit a full bug report,
> 
> with preprocessed source if appropriate.
> 
> See <URL:https://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.
> ...

 

Dall'output mi sembra che il problema sia abbastanza chiaro  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gutter

Probabilmente come suggeritoti da randomaze sarà un problema hw.

Prova a fare un test con:

```

*  sys-apps/memtest86

      Latest version available: 3.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 384 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.memtest86.com/

      Description: A stand alone memory test for x86 computers

      License:     GPL-2

```

----------

## nikolis

avevo sbagliato digitura nel make.conf. riesco a compilare adesso.

pero come si attivano stè iso

----------

## gutter

 *nikolis wrote:*   

> riesco a compilare adesso.

 

Bene allora edita il primo post e metti il tag [Risolto].

 *nikolis wrote:*   

> pero come si attivano stè iso

 

Non hai nulla da attivare come USE, al max credo che potresti cercare qualche opzione del compilatore.

----------

